# How high is your Best MPG?



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

ajb62787 said:


> I just got back after traveling more than 4,000 Miles up and down the East Coast in my 2017 Cruze LS to some surprising numbers on my readouts for MPG over 25/50/450 Miles. The totals were all based off ~95% Highway
> View attachment 262689
> View attachment 262690
> View attachment 262697


I’m honestly lucky to get 32 in my 2017 Hatchback Premier. My Stingray is almost as good on gas, and I can go over 100 miles more on a tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

About 90 miles a day to and from work mostly the same route. I get around 37 MPG Summer and 34MPG Winter. 50% freeway.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

My work commute typically ranges between 43-51mpg over 75 Miles round trip


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Since weather has been warmer lately I have improved to 39.9 on my daily commute to work (80+ mile RT, approx 70/30 highway) Best to date is 48.8 on a round trip to Lexington, Ky and back w/o using the interstate.


----------



## sillysleeper (Jan 6, 2018)

With my 2017 Cruze Premier sedan auto: I have a 96 mile commute to work 5 days a week that is 90% highway, depending on wind speeds in Oklahoma generally I'll achieve around 34mpg with the Trifecta tune. On nice days with little wind movement I've easily gotten 38-41mpg and that's including fun boosts here and there.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Highest over 50 mile average for our (Trifecta tuned) 2017 Premier RS was 44 MPG. Highest in our 2017 LT RS was 52 MPG.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I have had a "best" over 60. Not sure what the "best" is exactly.

I have a 78 mile round trip. In the spring and summer, i average 44 mpg. Going in I can 50, going back against the wind, and more traffic brings the average down.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

The highway average we usually get is 38 mpg, due to hilly interstates and traffic jams. With no traffic jams and a fairly flat section of interstate, the best we've gotten was 42.8mpg
(87 octane gas engine) This wasn't babying it in the slow lane at 55mph either. I refust to say how fast she was driving, let's just say she easily kept up with the rest of the pack. Had she been in the slow lane I'm guessing she would've gotten better mpg, but that wasn't her goal.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

My girl loves to show that she can run with the pack and honestly; I have found that my mileage is best when cruising in the 70 mph vicinity.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

My best daily on the way into work going 70mph with cruise control enabled is about 49mpg. Best was 49.9 once!! I've seen as high at 55.5 at lower speeds like 65mph. 

Just hit 10,000 miles yesterday and I've only had the car for a little more than 4 months.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ditty8107 (May 25, 2018)

In the 2 weeks I have had mine I have put over 1200 miles on it. 150 mile commute to work currently. 25 mile is 54.6. 50 is 52.1. 450 is 45.5. So my route must be fairly even over the route as a whole.


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*best mpg*

2017 cruze 1.6 td 9speed auto on my last 3 hwy drives we had a best 50 mile recording of over 60mpg the highest being 62.7 mpg

this was easy hwy driving at mostly 60 mph.


----------



## Don Hamilton (Jan 13, 2016)

2017 LT sedan, 7,000 miles 110KMH (about 70 MPH) for a stretch of 20 miles no AC no cruise. 4.1l/kmh or 57.37 mpg US.


----------



## Cruze Bruzer (May 20, 2017)

The best MPG I achieved was 50. Driving 90-or-so miles down the highway, with the wind. Haven't been able to duplicate it since! I actually wondered if something was wrong with my car at first hahaha.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Cruze Bruzer said:


> The best MPG I achieved was 50. Driving 90-or-so miles down the highway, with the wind. Haven't been able to duplicate it since! I actually wondered if something was wrong with my car at first hahaha.


Kinda off topic, but reading your post reminded me of a time long ago when I had purchased a brand new 1989 Cavalier w/5-speed manual. On a road trip when the car didn't even have 10,000 miles on it yet, (and speed limit of 65) I thought my gas gauge was broken because I had gone 443 miles, and still had gas in the tank. Being nervous, I stopped to fill up anyway, and only put 9.9 gallons in the tank! It wasn't broken, just doing really well on gas compared to what it was rated for. 
Pretty awesome numbers from mostly everyone here ... except poor CruzeTech with the stingray that gets almost as good as his Cruze Hatch. Then again, he's got a Stingray, so I don't feel too bad for him.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

My 2016 LT only got about 38-42 when I drove it to work in nice weather last winter. (rarely drove it in temps under 20 degrees or over 40 degrees, and never when there was snow or salt on the roads) Headlights on 100% of the time, I worked long hours and the days were short. 

The current tank, I filled it in April (still winter gas, but mostly over 50 degrees with the headlights off for this tank) and only have about 1/4 tank left after 450 miles and 11 weeks. My trip MPG started out around 43 and kept climbing every time I used the car, it's 48.5 now. Even with a few months' evaporative loss I should make it to 625 on this tank for a silver hypermile. About 20 miles in town, 100 highway, the rest rural roads with stop signs every 2-4 miles. 

Best day was when I drove it 75 miles round trip on the freeway. My 25 mile avg hit 59.9 as I rolled into my destination town. Thought I'd drive careful on the way home and hit 60, but it turns out the wind was from the south that day, so I got 58-60 going north and more like 47 going south on the return trip. Maybe 52 average for the entire day. 

Car's perfectly stock, except I inflated the Goodyears to 50psi front / 48 rear back in April.

I've driven the car over 2000 miles, now has 14,800 on the clock. Thinking of selling it so I want to keep it under 15k for now. Need to put my 2017 LT-RS back together and start putting miles on it.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

My DIC is about 7% optimistic - 2018 6MT HB.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

38-39mpg doing 75mph on a road trip almost 3 hour drive was pretty happy since my camaro only gets like 20-22mpg lol


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

is that best 50 mile trip a us model thing? My canadian 2017 lt cruze diesel only has a economy display that looks similar and it only shows average mpg for the tank and a bar similar to a vacuum gauge

on a side note 1 time i started up my car and the display screen had way more information available. I dont know if it booted to a base program but i was able to view efficiency screens for like evs and a boost gauge and tons of stuff that isnt available in my car. Is there a way to unlock more info?


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

So far I have seen a best of 35.3 MPG I am driving through mountains.
I am not trying to get the best possible mileage. I think the best mileage should be going about 65 MPH. I am not doing 65 only.
Still breaking in, car has 2000 Miles on it
Initially, I saw 29-30 MPG when new same route 183 miles round trip.
1.4T 6 spd auto
95 -105F outside air temps


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

RunninWild said:


> Is there a way to unlock more info?


Left arrow button, select the info options?


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Left arrow button, select the info options?



my car doesn't have an option for that best mileage screen


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

Just returned from a 750 mile round trip road trip. 95% interstate/highway (I-95) driving. Mostly 70+MPH with about 120 miles at 55 MPH. Trip MPG = 44.3

Edit to include: '18 6MT 1.4L 93 octane & tires at 37 PSI Air temp upper 80s


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

CruzeTech said:


> I’m honestly lucky to get 32 in my 2017 Hatchback Premier. My Stingray is almost as good on gas, and I can go over 100 miles more on a tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


When I traded my '17 C7 for my '18 diesel,I got 34 mpg with cruise set at 75 with 7M transmission on the drive from Florida to Md.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

My best while still new. '18 diesel A9 LT sedan.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

karmatourer said:


> When I traded my '17 C7 for my '18 diesel,I got 34 mpg with cruise set at 75 with 7M transmission on the drive from Florida to Md.


That’s crazy, too, because I think the 2016 and newer c7s are rated at 17 city, 26 highway. I haven’t gotten much better than 27-28 in mine. Of course, I haven’t driven it, “all highway.” From fillip to empty, or I probably could. Chevy claims a “theoretical” full tank, should get you 571 miles. I get about 300-320, in mine. My Cruze has actually gotten 45.7 on a 35 mile trip. Surprised me. But that was @55 and following a uhaul. 

My C7 is also a 7M. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Finally hit 60mpg for 25 miles on the freeway in my 2016 today. Previous high was 59.9 from the last time I had it on the freeway.

I'm getting better mileage on the freeway than I am in rural driving at lower speeds with a stop sign every 3 miles, so my last 25 dropped quite a bit from the 64 I saw on the freeway by the time I drove through town and drove another 20 miles locally. 
Still haven't gotten my tank average over 50, but my last 450 miles are almost 51. (started the tank with 100 miles at 42mpg back in April and the tank average has been going up every time I drive it)


----------



## ditty8107 (May 25, 2018)

My best was 75.5 at 25 68.5 at 50 miles and 56.5 at 450 miles best hand calc tank was 50.5 mpg


----------



## BlkCruze808 (May 13, 2018)

I average 37mpg w/ a manual. And that's not all granny driving. I love the torque in these cars. I feel like driving a manual I get more use out of the car knowing that specific torque curve.


----------



## BluezCruze2018 (Aug 10, 2018)

My 2018 LT 1.4 LE2 w/ 6 speed automatic is getting 40.6 city and 52.6 highway lately. Just hit 11,000 miles. I have noticed spark knock occasionally and sometimes it’ll misfire if the temps are hot and I’m driving at low speeds in 5th or 6th gear. No CEL yet, but I have taken it in twice for that specific reason. Hopefully I’ll find something online for a fix.


----------



## WayEasy (Dec 28, 2018)

74MPG over 25miles is best. 46MPG average since new. Car is on cruise control at 75mph most of its life.


----------



## RizbMC (Feb 1, 2019)

I usually get about 28mpg city and highway driving combined, about 290 miles on a tank. 2018 Hatchback 1.4T Redline Package


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

on streets usually around 30-34 on long highway drives i think the best i saw was 40-43


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

I've never reset the figures for the 450 mile setting on the DIC. Low average is 29, High average is 38. Car as about 20K miles. Those fuel economy figures re slightly less than my previous vehicle, 2006 VW Jetta TDI.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

ajb62787 said:


> I just got back after traveling more than 4,000 Miles up and down the East Coast in my 2017 Cruze LS to some surprising numbers on my readouts for MPG over 25/50/450 Miles. The totals were all based off ~95% Highway
> View attachment 262689
> View attachment 262690
> View attachment 262697
> ...


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

My best in my Hatch


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

In my first Cruze (2016 Premier RS sedan w/Trifecta tune) but don’t have the 450 mile for some reason:













And here’s my new Cruze (2018 Premier RS hatchback w/ Trifecta tune and K&N CAI):


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

55 mpg highway.
34 mpg city.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Fireworks234 said:


> In my first Cruze (2016 Premier RS sedan w/Trifecta tune) but don’t have the 450 mile for some reason:
> View attachment 284019
> View attachment 284020
> 
> ...


MPG on mines is 41.9.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I can get the max 50MPG that the gage is showing me for Gen1. I see a few of you with numbers above the 50MPG, are these calculated numbers or the second Gen has a different gauge?


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

On the slab @ 78 mph , I consistently get 42 mpg according to the DIC.
About 6 weeks ago, we stayed on the 2 lanes for about 350 miles and didn't go over 60 mph and for the last 50 miles the DIC said 64 mpg. Hard to believe, but that's what it said.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Fireworks234 said:


> In my first Cruze (2016 Premier RS sedan w/Trifecta tune) but don’t have the 450 mile for some reason:
> View attachment 284019
> View attachment 284020
> 
> ...


Here are my actual calculated numbers:
2016 sedan:








2018 Hatchback:


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My best on my '17 Premier Hatch is 35.7, current average is 31.1 but it's getting colder. The main road I commute on is 55MPH limit but has traffic lights and usually at each light is an uphill so there's a lot of stopping then accelerating up to 55-60 then repeating again


----------

